
Show HN: Email Signature editor with GSuite integration - lou_alcala
https://emailsignature.org/
======
pushpeshkarki
Your App is still not verified by Google

~~~
lou_alcala
We notice this too, I submit the verification form, in the next couple days
this should be fixed by google. Thanks

